# Deputy Sheriff Rayford Alexander (Alex) Roberts



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy Sheriff Rayford Alexander (Alex) Roberts

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Haralson County Sheriff's Office
Georgia*
End of Watch: Wednesday, December 8, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 34
*Tour of Duty:* 5 years
*Badge Number:* 239
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, December 8, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Deputy Alex Roberts was killed in an automobile accident. He had just marked out for his lunch break when his vehicle left the roadway and overturned several times.

He was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to his injuries.

Deputy Roberts had served with the Haralson County Sheriff's Office for five years. He is survived by his fiancee, mother, and sister.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------



## JMody (Feb 20, 2008)

RIP Sir.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Deputy.


----------

